# working on the slopes



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Do it . getting good paying jobs are hard to get in mountain towns . but the people and the good times will make up for it .



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope you applied months in advance, those positions must've been filled three times over, and if you didn't get a place yet, good luck.


EDIT: oh wow, I didn't read that you said next year, so yeah, secure a place where you can live as far in advance as possible and send your resume to everyone in the zip code and then some, and do it twice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Come to Canada , we have a working holiday visa you can get for a couple hundred dollars. And all the major resorts do job fairs overseas too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

make sure you have some money in the bank before you get there. nobody is working at a resort because of the huge wages 

alasdair


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Unless you are still a student just before you leave getting a visa for the states now is near impossible!

I would get a Canadian Visa now! At the moment Australians can get a visa for two years. If you apply now you would get it late December and then have one year to enter the country. There are strong rumours that they will change this as of the 1st of Jan and make it one year only. 

You can hit up a job fare but usually companies like IEP make you pay through the ass to go on their 'program' You part with quite a lot of cash to get a job that you would have a good chance of getting anyways. The visas are easy to get. You email a copy of your passports. DD some cash and away you go. Welcome Page | Page d'accueil


If you can work out how to get a visa for the USA without a visa let me know!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd go for Canada.

I do not know of any well-seasoned WP Certified ski or snowboard instructors from Oz or NZ who got visas this season. They were in Canada last season and now this season. WP cut way back on staff this season. Lower demand. Some like Aspen will no longer sponsor H2B visas even for long time employees.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the info guys
hopefully ill be able to get in as a student
cause im planning on doing in my gap year (year off between high school and uni)
but i have no idea about visa's and all that..
it all ready sounds a lot more complicated than what i orginally thought =P


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

mattus123 said:


> thanks for the info guys
> hopefully ill be able to get in as a student
> cause im planning on doing in my gap year (year off between high school and uni)
> but i have no idea about visa's and all that..
> it all ready sounds a lot more complicated than what i orginally thought =P


Very easy for you Aussies and us Canadians to get a working holiday visa. you just need a passport and , i think they cost around $200( aussie one).


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I know for a fact Big White (Kelowna BC)is owned by an Aussie family and they have some sort of affiliation with Threadbo (I think thats the name not sure if I spelled it right) If I were you I would ask them for some info. Anyway like a 1/4 of the staff at Big White and Whistler are Aussie. 
Good luck on getting to North America tho.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! this was the news i was looking for

i was tlkaing to my mate and we were tihnkin of changing desitnations to New Zealand or something, cause it jsut sounded too complicated gettin america organised

but this is good news
thanks guys


----------

